# Should I enable thread rating?



## Joe Blow (5 September 2004)

There is a 'Thread Rating' option that I am considering enabling and I want to get everyone's opinion before I do it.

When this option is enabled, members can rate a thread between one and five stars and this rating is shown next to the thread in the index of each forum. 

This could be a good way to attract attention to threads that people think are valuable or educational. 

Vote now and let me know if you would like to be able to rate threads.


----------



## positivecashflow (5 September 2004)

I think its a good idea..

Cheers,

J.


----------



## Jett_Star (6 September 2004)

Great idea.  I like it. 

Will help me and others to identify good threads even more easily.


----------



## tarnor (6 September 2004)

I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't be a good idea


----------



## Bingo (6 September 2004)

At the moment I look at the  post date and use this to guide me to what people find interesting. At first I wondered what value it would add especially as the number of threads with postings in the last say two days is only a couple.

This leaves out the fact that I access at least once a day and others may not and that the postings may grow in number and frequency. On balance I vote to urn it on as quoting from tarnor "I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't be a good idea". My assumption is that it is optional and time will tell its' value.

Bingo


----------



## brerwallabi (6 September 2004)

Obviously this forum will grow and will feature who knows how many threads and stocks and I can't see myself reading every single post so to use some form of rating seems a good idea to guide people to the most topical and interesting threads. Go 4 it.
Brer


----------



## stockGURU (6 September 2004)

Sounds like an interesting idea. Why not try it and see how it goes?!


----------



## Joe Blow (6 September 2004)

It seems to be unanimous... thread rating is now turned on!

Go for your life!

:bowser:


----------



## JetDollars (7 September 2004)

Go for it.


----------



## Chorlton (14 April 2007)

Definately, A Great Idea as it will help newbies to this site (like myself) to focus on those threads which can offer the best knowledge, advice, etc rather than having to read all threads on a particular topic .......

Could I also make a suggestion to maybe consider creating a seperate area of this site to concentrate on different styles of trading. ie. Scalping, Swing, Position, etc as well as the methods used ie. TA Indicators, Price & Volume, etc.

Just a thought.......

All the Best,

Chorlton


----------



## Happy (15 April 2007)

There is also danger of voters taking sides because of poster and not quality of post, but since turning on was unanimous I am instantly in a minority.

So I decided not to vote on this one


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 April 2007)

Joe
For a start I think this thread should have 5 stars


----------



## Joe Blow (15 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Joe
> For a start I think this thread should have 5 stars




Wow... this is an old thread.  

Thread rating has been enabled for a long time now but it takes three votes for a rating to show up. This is to stop people giving their own threads a 5 star rating.

To rate a thread you will see the 'Rate Thread' drop down menu at the top of each page of a thread. Feel free to award any thread a rating you think it deserves.

2020 - I agree. I'm going to give this thread a five star rating.


----------



## Bronte (15 April 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> 2020 - I agree. I'm going to give this thread a five star rating.



Agreed Joe


----------



## rederob (15 April 2007)

Joe
The challenge is to only allow those that read to rate, and never those that post!

Threads seem to be pretty much self-rating as things go - the good ones endure and the less relevant fade into the sunset.

It's also interesting to see who "initiates" the thread, and get an idea about its utility from that alone.


----------



## Julia (15 April 2007)

rederob said:


> Joe
> 
> 
> Threads seem to be pretty much self-rating as things go - the good ones endure and the less relevant fade into the sunset.
> ...




Agree 100% with this view.


----------



## hangseng (15 April 2007)

rederob said:


> Joe
> The challenge is to only allow those that read to rate, and never those that post!
> 
> Threads seem to be pretty much self-rating as things go - the good ones endure and the less relevant fade into the sunset.
> ...




I agree in part with this however I believe it more important to limit only one rating per per poster/person to prevent multiple high/low ratings. Limiting to readers only? We isn't it mainly the posters who are the readers?

The initiator of the thread I believe becomes irellevant over time with stocks as it never changes once the stock thread has commenced.

The "self-rating" statement is a correct measure on level of interest but not necessarily whether it rates highly or not. Just because a thread has multiple postings that alone does not ensure the quality of the thread, it can merely mean it has a lot of posts without anything of substance to offer. 

I agree with a rating inclusion.


----------



## Happy (16 April 2007)

Just to throw extra spanner into works. 

It was suggested that initiator of the thread should be excluded from voting, if this is adopted, I thing should be also extended to any other poster participating in the thread.

Because vote is for 

 –thread rating-  

not for 

-initiator of the thread rating-


----------



## Happy (16 April 2007)

Another thought.

Thread might start as great and deteriorate later, shouldn't we be at least allowed to change our vote with passing time?

Moderators look after abusive behaviour, but this alone is not going to restore deteriorating or changing from bad to fantastic nature of the thread.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 April 2007)

Happy said:


> Thread might start as great and deteriorate later, shouldn't we be at least allowed to change our vote with passing time?




Yes you can change your vote at a later date if you desire.

Also, there is no facility to exclude the thread starter from voting, which is why no rating shows up until at least three ASF members have rated the thread.


----------



## doctorj (16 April 2007)

I'd like to see something where individual posters get rated rather than threads - something like slashdot's metamoderation or whirlpool's old karma system.

Within any thread there can be very worthwhile posts, this would allow people to scan through and only read the posts of people that receive good ratings.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 April 2007)

doctorj said:


> I'd like to see something where individual posters get rated rather than threads - something like slashdot's metamoderation or whirlpool's old karma system.




This forum software allows for that... I just haven't enabled it. It's called 'Reputation'.

I think there is a poll on here somewhere started a loooong time ago... feel free to bump it if you can find it. :


----------



## Joe Blow (16 April 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> I think there is a poll on here somewhere started a loooong time ago... feel free to bump it if you can find it. :




No, I was wrong... it was just discussed in this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4528

Feel free to start a poll if you like.


----------

